# brakes in the bc



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

Go for the brakes. Leash's are a hassle when they get wet,frozen and packed with snow, which is pretty much all the time.


----------



## c--man (Oct 13, 2003)

Man-If your traveling in avi terrain you don't want leash's (AT or Tele). If you get caught in a slide, at least with a releasable binder you can get your ski off your feet. With leash's it is like having an anchor strapped to your body. You can always try to bend the brakes. Good luck.


----------

